# New Patterns in Archive



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks to threshershark, there are now 3 pages of Stillwater Flies in the archives. Check them out here.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Things are comming together in the Archives.
Thanks to everyone that is helping RnF with this project.
And thank you RnF for putting this together for us.
Does anyone have a good pattern for a Prince Nymph that they could add?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Things are comming together in the Archives.
> Thanks to everyone that is helping RnF with this project.
> And thank you RnF for putting this together for us.
> *Does anyone have a good pattern for a Prince Nymph that they could add?*


Here you go.

I also added a few more mayfly patterns tonight, so check them out if you want.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

RnF said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > Things are comming together in the Archives.
> ...


Great tying man! very clean stuff.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 Thanks RnF and all who have contributed.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Added a few more Midge, Mayfly and Stillwater Patterns tonight. Threshershark contributed some more stillwater patterns. Thanks once again.

Pattern Archives


----------

